
MSI GeForce RTX 2070 GAMING Z Performance Review - beerlord
https://www.hardocp.com/article/2018/10/14/msi_geforce_rtx_2070_gaming_z_performance_review/1
======
beerlord
Summary: slightly faster than a 1080.

